# Model kits on the Simpsons!



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just watched the Simpsons and was tickled to see Homer and Bart in a hobby shop buying a model kit! 
The shop was "Crafty Art's Arts and Crafts". When we first see the inside Otto is buying model glue... tubes and tubes of it. When Art mentiones that he sees Otto buying all the glue but never sees him buying any kits, Otto selects a few, including a Messerschmidt, and... an Alfred E. Neuman kit with optional arms! Of course, as soon as Otto gets outside he dumps the kits in a trash can.
Also, sitting behind Crafty Art is a Tom Daniel Red Baron kit! The box art was actually pretty good considering these were in a cartoon!
Oh yea, Homer and Bart bought a model kit of Westminster Abbey...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was whooping and pointing too. The Red Baron Tee! The Red Baron Tee! My wife thought I'd spiked my chocolate milk.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I don't usually watch the Simpsons, but I did see it tonight. The Red Baron is the one that caught my eye too. I was thinking " pick the Red Baron ", but he didn't.
Russell


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I liked the bit with Otto. To bad about the ME-262, etc.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I got a kick out of that too last night!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Otto, if you ever decide to throw out your kits,.........

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW guys, did you know there are injection molded plastic kits of the Simpsons? I've got Bart on his skateboard.

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Auroranut said:


> Otto, if you ever decide to throw out your kits,.........
> 
> Chris.


 Chris, Crazy as it sounds, I had a half built Messerschmidt
in the basement, but I think I threw it out a few years back. I think I came to the conclusion it was using to much of my glue!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the writers must know you mate....

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure Otto, Homer, comic book guy and Mr Burns are all based off of me! Maybe even Flanders...I have a very complex personality....er uhhh, several perhaps..


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Neat Episode, Some Caps:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Fernio! Even tho I can't see them at work, I was hoping someone would post a few pics.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the screen caps, Fernieo! I missed the episode so it is cool to see these.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Cool that they managed to sneak the Airfix Doctor Who Tardis in right next to Westminster Abbey! Guess they were worried about the Tennant and Agyeman rights though...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Fernieo for posting the pics of the episode. I never get a chance to see the Simpsons....so this was pretty cool and quite fun to see!

MMM


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

There also was the J2 as well.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Fernieo, great to see the pics.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, I had posted about 2.5 Men, then I found that there is another thread about it.
So, nothing to see here. 
Move along.


----------

